# iPod



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Auf der Suche nach abweichenden Preisen war ich bei dem Apple-Produkt auf ein Interessantes Angebot gestoßen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009A6BPY0/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=network-receiver-speakers. Nun unterliegt das Gerät mMn aber in D einer Preisvorgabe des Herstellers und die beträgt 319 €. Wie schafft es der Händler, diesen (zwangs-) EVP zu unterbieten? Gibt es dafür eine schlüssige Erklärung?

Ich habe den Marketplace-Händler gefragt und warte nun auf eine Antwort. Auch wenn die Rezensionen durchweg positiv ausfallen, so sind die Händlerangaben doch alles andere als vertrauenserweckend (auch wenn es eine Duisburger Telefonnumer darin gibt):




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> > TOP ELECTRONICS
> >
> > *Detaillierte Verkäuferinformationen*
> >
> ...


 

Gerät direkt aus den USA? Kein Zoll, keine Steuern und jeder macht mit oder was?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juni 2013)

Nöö das ist der Preis den du an den Händler zahlen sollst.
Steuern und Zoll bzw. diesen Gewerbesteuerdingenskirchen (Name fällt mir grade nicht ein) darfst du dann beim Zoll selbst bezahlen, wenn du das Gerät abholst. Sofern es aus einem nicht EU Staat kommt.

Selbst wenn du das selbst mitbringst, darf es den Deutschen Handelsfreibetrag nicht überschreiten.
Sonst musst du hier nachzahlen.
Ich muss immer rechnen ob alle meine Mitbringsel den Wert von mir gesetzten Wert von 400€ nicht überschreiten.
Sigh und immer schön die Rechnung dabeihaben, wenn ich mit Sachen von der letzten Tour wieder unterwegs bin.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Juni 2013)

Hm ...

Das Angebot bei Amazon ist eindeutig:


> Preis: EUR 274,98 Kostenlose Lieferung.
> Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt.
> Versand durch Amazon
> Lieferung bis Dienstag, 25. Juni


 
Es ist das Problem des Lieferanten die Ware vor die Tür des Kunden zu bekommen, es handelt sich eindeutig um ein Angebot an deutsche Kunden. Vermutlich steht die Ware aber in Deutschland und sogar bei Amazon. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist das Ding, was man bezahlt, wenn die Ware incl. Versand teurer ist als 23 Euro und man bezahlt neuerdings für die Lagerung von Postsendungen. Ein Vormittag auf dem Zollamt ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Vermutlich steht die Ware aber in Deutschland und sogar bei Amazon.


Glaube ich nicht, denn:


> Voraussichtliche Versanddauer 6 - 9 Tage


Noch interessanter wird es, wenn das Gerät kaputt geht, wie der Kunde Mario H. aus Ö in seine Rezension schreibt: 





> Ein direkter Umtausch in einem lokalen Geschaft in Wien ist trotz Premium Partner Status nicht möglich.


Ich habe einen Apple-Store gleich um die Ecke und werde mal fragen, wie die das Angebot sehen.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juni 2013)

@Nebelwolf
Ja genau die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer war das dingens was ich meinte  Danke...


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Also ich werde wegen des Händlers nicht weiter nachbohren aber interessant finde ich die Verwirrung mit dem Preis allemal. Mich hätte es echt geärgert, wenn es das Teil wirklich aktuell günstiger gibt, als bei Appel und deren Vertriebspartner. Wenn das Gerät tatsächlich von Amazon in Deutschland an deutsche Kunden versendet wird, dann stellt sich mir die Frage: ... wie machen die das? Sind Amazon & Co. so groß, dass es dort gar keine effektiven Kontrollen mehr gibt? Dass von Amazon direkt vertriebene Ware davon nicht betroffen ist, nehme ich mal an - aber was ist mit diesen Marketplace-Anbietern, wie hier Top Electronics aus USA/GB?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Juni 2013)

Beim Amazon Marketplace habe ich im Gegensatz zu eBay schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sehr starre Maske bei Amazon läßt abweichende Produkteigenschaften nicht zu, die Händler sind gezwungen die Beschreibung von Amazon zu verwenden und haben kaum Möglichkeiten über abweichende Artikeleigenschaften zu informieren. Auch bei der ausgewiesenen MwSt. gibt es regelmäßig Probleme.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2013)

Also wenn das Ding von "AußerhalbEU"-Amazon kommt landet das wenn nicht eine Verzollungserklärung dabei ist zu 99% beim deutschen Zoll. Dann darfst Du es dort auspacken, der Zoll kontrolliert nochmal und berechnet die Kosten.
Und dann versuch mal die Kosten von dem kanadischen Händler wieder zu kriegen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2013)

> *Detaillierte Verkäuferinformationen*
> 
> Geschäftsname: kingdom electronics
> Geschäftsart: Corpration
> ...


 
Eine "Kingdom Electronics" finde ich im britischen Handelsregister nicht, im Handelsregister von Florida gibt es die Firma 2x, aber die Anschrift passt auf den ersten schnellen Blick nicht.
Eine "Top Electronics Ltd" gab es in UK, ist aber aufgelöst.

Die Geschäftsadresse in Florida ergibt Sinn, schau mal hier
(um die weiteren über 100 Firmen dort zu finden, müsstest du etwas klicken)
(alternative Suchanfrage hier)

Ebenso "vielzuvielunddahernichtssagend ist die Londoner Adresse

Die "02035147470" halte ich eher für eine UK-Nummer (nicht Duisburg)

Number billable as geographic number
Country or destination United Kingdom
City or exchange location London
Original network provider* Voxbone SA

Einen Herren namens A.K. kennt zumindest das US-Handelsregister (google: A** Kl*** site:bizapedia.com)
Eine Firma dieses Namens gibt es in Südafrika, passt also irgendwie nicht: kesa.co.sa

TOP ELECTRONICS CORP existiert in Delaware:
http://www.bizapedia.com/de/TOP-ELECTRONICS-CORP.html
der registered agent ist zurück getreten (soso)...

in UK gibt es den Verkäufer auch: Versand durch Amazon & beste Bewertungen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Top Electronics hat nun geantwortet (siehe meine Frage im ersten Beitrag):





			
				Top Electronics schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Vielen Dank für die Kontaktaufnahme mit uns. Alle unsere Produkte sind brand neu versiegelt und original von Apple, aber wie Sie sehen können, die auf Amazon die Marke sich auf allen iPods sind viel geringer als auf der Apple Website. Wie Sie, die Amazon sehen können selbst sind @ EUR 282.00 nicht Äpfel Preis von EUR 319,00, so Sie sehen können, dass die Gewinnspanne bei Amazon weit geringer als die von Apple, ist ist also, warum sind wir so viel billiger als Apples Web Site.
> Wenn es etwas anderes brauchen Sie kontaktieren Sie uns noch einmal fühlen.
> Alles Gute


 


Reducal schrieb:


> ... habe einen Apple-Store gleich um die Ecke und werde mal fragen, wie die das Angebot sehen.





			
				OTon Apple Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich rate ihnen ganz persönlich davon ab, Geräte von ausländischen Händlern in Deutschland übers Internet zu kaufen, das sehe ich problematisch...


Zum einen wird die Geräte-ID nicht über Appel frei geschaltet und man verzichtet auf den Apple-Service im Gewährleistungsfall und außerdem ist unklar, welche Softwareversion installiert ist. Updates wird sich das Gerät somit womöglich auch nicht ziehen können, geschweige denn die länderspezifischen Einstellungen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Juni 2013)

@Hippo

Das Problem liegt ganz bei Amazon. Wenn die Ware nicht eintrifft, dann müssen sie eben das Geld zurückzahlen und sich mit ihrem Sub herumschlagen. Niemand kann mich zwingen einen Tag Urlaub zu nehmen um eine nicht angekündigte Zollabwicklung durchzuführen, wenn mir im Angebot kostenfreie Lieferung und abgeführte Mehrwertsteuer ausdrücklich bestätigt werden. Ansprechpartner ist für mich kein Händler in Übersee, sondern Amazon in Deutschland, die ja auch die Zahlung in Empfang genommen haben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ganz bei Amazon.


Sehe ich auch so, denn der Händler nutzt ein solides Hintertürchen. Deshalb auch zuvor schon meine Frage: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ... wie machen die das? Sind Amazon & Co. so groß, dass es dort gar keine effektiven Kontrollen mehr gibt?


Für mich sieht das so aus, als könne man über Amazon die üblichen Einfuhrwege umgehen und dadurch Abgaben sparen. Wen wunderts da, dass politisch mehr Kontrolle gefordert wird, wenn schon augenscheinlich anscheinend oft nur wenig davon da ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2013)

Is das nichts für 'nen guten Wirtschaftsjournalisten oder sehe ich das Problem größer als es ist?


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> @Hippo
> 
> Das Problem liegt ganz bei Amazon. Wenn die Ware nicht eintrifft, dann müssen sie eben das Geld zurückzahlen und sich mit ihrem Sub herumschlagen. Niemand kann mich zwingen einen Tag Urlaub zu nehmen um eine nicht angekündigte Zollabwicklung durchzuführen, wenn mir im Angebot kostenfreie Lieferung und abgeführte Mehrwertsteuer ausdrücklich bestätigt werden. Ansprechpartner ist für mich kein Händler in Übersee, sondern Amazon in Deutschland, die ja auch die Zahlung in Empfang genommen haben.
> 
> Nebelwolf


Klar - wenn ich bei Amazon ÜBER Amazon bestelle fahre ich auch nicht zum Zoll (auch wenn das bei mir ums Eck wäre)


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .... sehe ich das Problem größer als es ist?


Nein, ich nehme nur mal an, dass Problem wurde noch gar nicht aufgegriffen. Finanzbehörden und Zoll sind mMn damit zumindest personell ohnehin überfordert. Die Mehrgleisigkeit von Amazon auf ICE-Niveau ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf Selbstauskunft, also ein Standgleis, abgestellt. Dort kontrolliert dann allenfalls stichprobenhaft der Bimmelbahnschaffner mit der Lochzange.

Es lässt sich immer öfter feststellen, dass eine effektive Abschöpfungskette über die Internetgrößen kam noch mehr händelbar zu sein scheint. Da haben wir doch erst kürzlich festgestellt, dass es z. B. sehr einfach für Betrüger ist, wenn sie sich in findiger Weise den Zahlungssystembetreibern, wie z. B. PayPal oder ClickandBuy bedienen.


Reducal schrieb:


> > ...aus swoggi.de ...
> 
> 
> Werden _[Steuern]_ neuerdings, wenn man ein globales Zahlungssystem verwendet, wie hier PayPal, etwa erlassen?


Gegen PayPal gibt es bekanntlich in D nicht einmal eine zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde und ClickandBuy ist eine 100%ige Tochter der DTAG, also ein bisschen auch ein deutsches Staatsunternehmen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2013)

In Sachen Auslandsware gibt es auch positive Beispiele, z. B. hier, bei einem schweizer Händler über Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-microS...MB-MSBGAEU/dp/B005FY61EK/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_10_dp



			
				TMT24 schrieb:
			
		

> (es gelten AGB u. Zollbedingungen)
> 
> 
> > Die Ware wird vom Verkäufer unverzollt und unversteuert frei Haus geliefert.... ....Somit können Einfuhrabgaben oder Zölle der jeweiligen Empfängerländer zu entrichten sein.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2013)

Auf eine warnende, negative Rezension hat mich Amazon heute angemailt:





> ...ich melde mich bei Ihnen bezüglich Ihrer kürzlich aufgegebenen Rezension zu folgendem Artikel "Apple iPod Touch 5G 32GB weiß & silber".
> 
> Gerne möchte ich Ihnen einige Informationen zu Einkäufen bei unseren Marketplace Verkäufern zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Brauche wohl kaum zu erklären, dass meine Rezension gelöscht worden ist.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Juni 2013)

Hast Du eine Kopie der Rezension?

Die eMail von Amazon beantwortet meine Fragen die das Angebot aufwirft jedenfalls nicht. In Reducals Link gab es keinen Hinweis auf einen Nicht-EU-Standort der Ware. Allerdings haben viele außereuropäische Händler ein Lager in der EU, von dem die Ware verschickt wird.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Kopie der Rezension?


Nein, leider nicht! Amazon erstellt auch keine Kopie.


----------

